# Downloading books from Amazon



## kb2781 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello..Ive got a new Fire HD and am quite confused but it..but love it none the less...my question is...when i got to amazin and order it is not delivered to my kindle...i have to go to my account...go to the book I purchased and click the link that says deliver to kindle....what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kb2781 said:


> Hello..Ive got a new Fire HD and am quite confused but it..but love it none the less...my question is...when i got to amazin and order it is not delivered to my kindle...i have to go to my account...go to the book I purchased and click the link that says deliver to kindle....what am I doing wrong?


Are you trying to buy from the HD itself or are you on the computer? I think if you shop from the Fire and order from the store via the Books app, it will automatically download. If not, it will at least show up on your Carousel and you can press the book cover on the carousel and get a pop-up box with the option to download the book.

If you're book shopping from your computer, you should be able to select which Kindle to send the book to when you purchase it. If you have more than one Kindle or Kindle app, you may need to click on the dropdown box to select which Kindle the book will go to.

(And remember you need to have wifi on on your HD so the book can download. )


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not sure but I have both a KK and a K-Fire.    If I buy a book from Amazon on the computer, it defaults to sending it to me KK but the book shows up on both.    They don't synch though but I haven't tried to set it to do that.  If I buy the book from my KK it also shows up on both.  If I buy it from my K-Fire it shows up there first and I usually have a harder time getting it to show up on my KK.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

maries said:


> I'm not sure but I have both a KK and a K-Fire. If I buy a book from Amazon on the computer, it defaults to sending it to me KK but the book shows up on both. They don't synch though but I haven't tried to set it to do that. If I buy the book from my KK it also shows up on both. If I buy it from my K-Fire it shows up there first and I usually have a harder time getting it to show up on my KK.


I would bet the Kindle Fire is 2nd on the list. When you buy a book you will get a drop-down menu that has 
Name Kindle 1
Name Kindle 2
Your kindle fire will be Name Kindle 2. Select it then click buy. If you have an arrow at the bottom right corner of the book it is not downloaded to your fire. New books on Kindle fire will have a New banner in the upper right corner of the book.

Now to get a book to the other device, make sure you are in the cloud, not on device when you search for the book. Also make sure wifi is on on both and click sync on both to get a book to like each other.

If you are on a computer: go to manage my kindle, find the book and under actions click send to (a window will pop up with drop down window to choose where to send it.

Hope all this helps.


----------



## smile196 (Mar 22, 2013)

i have had my Kindle Fire DH for about a month -- I am on 3 email's that send me deals of the day.  Some are free, $.99, or more.  I have not had any problem with them being downloaded to my Kindle.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think it makes a difference if you just shop and pay full price for whatever it is that you want to download, app, book, audiobook, whatever.

I am 57 and my life experience has been that the more you pay for something, the better it is and the easier it is to deal with and manipulate.  

Sellers are going to input more quality and convenience into items that they make more money off of, just common sense here.

I like a good deal just as well as the next person and I shop around and I do go for the best price FOR THE SAME ITEM, a lot of the time.  But if one of my priorities is to avoid any hassle for whatever reason, I am going with the premium priced one, just to be safe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlefirenewbie2013 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it makes a difference if you just shop and pay full price for whatever it is that you want to download, app, book, audiobook, whatever.
> 
> I am 57 and my life experience has been that the more you pay for something, the better it is and the easier it is to deal with and manipulate.
> 
> ...


Not really the case with ebooks purchased from Amazon. Whether they're 99¢ (or Free) or $9.99 or more they are in your archive as soon as you click the 'buy' button and see the acknowledgement page.

As to the issue, there are a couple of things to consider.

meemo makes a good point: if you buy from a device, it should download almost immediately to that device. But it won't d/l automatically to other devices on the account.

The Fires work a bit differently than the eInk ones though: because of the interface, specifically the carousel, pretty much any book you buy anywhere/any way will show up there when purchased. Note it's not ON that device, per se; it's just that the link to d/l is right there on the carousel. You can touch and hold the icon and a menu will pop up that will let you remove it from the carousel.

With eInk devices, the book won't automatically appear anywhere but in your archive/cloud listing unless it's been sent to or bought from THAT device.

And, as maries and cinisiajoy observe, when buying from the computer, there is a sort of 'default' kindle that a book goes to. Note, however, that you CAN change that. Before you click 'buy' just use the drop down arrow to show all kindles on your account and click the one you want the book to go to. You can do the same thing if sending a sample.

Now, for whatever reason, Amazon will always have, in that list, your eInk devices first -- alphabetically -- and then your other devices, including Fires. If you have more than one eInk kindle, a lot of folks find it a good idea to make the one you read on mostly alphabetically first. You can do that by putting an * or something at the beginning of the device name.

If you have both eInk and other devices, there isn't any way that I've found to get one of the other devices to be the default device. You just have to remember to change it when you buy something.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good Morning Ann!

I hear what your saying, my negative experience was with the Difference Games "Hidden Object - Zen Garden" app that I got for 99 cents.

It took me two days to be able to download it and multiple emails with Amazon Support / Customer Service.  I did everything they told me to do and nothing worked.  Finally the CSR made up a "ticket" whatever that is and sent it to Tech Support, within 4 hours, the app downloaded seamlessly.

My Kindle Fire was working perfectly, had the strongest wi-fi signal possible, I double checked, I could download others things, did so, but not this app that I got for 99 cents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

KindleFireNewbie, we had one of our customers run into that problem too. Thanks for letting us know what worked for you. We had to do a refund for her. 

It seems that in some rare cases the download doesn't happen.

Also, a Ticket is just a report that they make and then assign to someone. It's all done in a Ticketing System. So it's just a report/page where they can track what happened with your issue and it's assigned to people one by one as it's fixed and handled.


----------

